# Bragging about all of you!!



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

:groovy: While we use this thread to bragg about our dogs, I have to bragg on each and every one of you!! I have learned so much from those to ask the 'dumb' question that I usually was wondering myself, to the experts who thoughtfully provide tremendous insight and help in so many subjects. My vet was especially impressed that I asked about EPI tests, could discuss giardia symptoms and talked pricing of hip x-rays. She said "What have you been reading lately? You sound like a vet!" She was very impressed with all the reliable information you have provided. I also talked about this forum at our obedience club meeting and several of the trainers have said the training threads have helped them and given them a rare look into the heart and soul of gsds. One trainer said "Now I get them!"

So thanks everybody, you all deserve a bragg!!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks, just goes to show how much we all love our GSD`s


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I second everything that Stosh said!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You know this thread needs to be resurrected when the bashing begins around October/Nov.(seems the niceness leaves and the short tempers spike when weather changes to harsh and the political scene gets hot)
I agree, this board is a great resource for knowledge and if someone puts up info that is incorrect, they get called out on it. We are all better stewards to our pups because we choose to learn with open minds! We could be playin farmville games or whatever when online, this is much more productive!!!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

"like" 

Totally agree. I have no GSD previous experience & am so thankful for this board to help me raise a happy, healthy (non-Dog Chow fed), productive member of the GSD society.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Or in Texan- bragging on _y'all_.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I totally agree! Well said Stosh


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also agree with Stosh!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I completely agree, Stosh. I was just telling hubby that I wish there was a such thing as this forum when Chief was alive in the 80's and 90's. I have learned so much on how to take so much better care of Wolfie than I did of Chiefy.


----------

